# 4K TV Hits Retail



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: HomeMediaMagazine


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Till the 4K content is available and equipment costs go way down will the common man get into the whole 4K arena. Till then, it is only for a finite number of audio/video specialists who have money to burn.


----------

